# Clone a server (g4u failed)



## balrog2000pl (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello, I am hosting with hetzner.de. 

I need to clone one of my servers to 3 new machines. I wanted to use g4u however it failed cause it didnt recognize re0 interface properly (Realtek). 

What is the best scenario to clone existing machine into n new machines?  Doing manual install of all ports for 3 times would be painful. Some kind of dump/restore over NFS ? I have limited access to a real console due to hosting company limitations. Also booting from custom ISO costs 25E 

The machines are all the same (CPU / mem / HDD).


----------

